# Best $ on a GCC Expert 24 LX?



## Bear214 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hello, been lurking and reseaching this site for a while.

I have made a decision to purchase a GCC Expert LX 24. After an endless search of the internet for a deal on this cutter, there seems to be none with everyone selling it for $650. So if anyone knows of a great deal on the cutter please provide the valid info.
Will make the purchase this weeks - THX.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

That is what it is going for. Do you need an optic eye or the ability to attach a flatbed? That is the only difference between the Expert 24LX and the Expert 24. The Expert 24 sells for $400 if you do not need those extra features.

Best Regards.


----------



## Bear214 (Sep 5, 2010)

Nick Horvath said:


> That is what it is going for. Do you need an optic eye or the ability to attach a flatbed? That is the only difference between the Expert 24LX and the Expert 24. The Expert 24 sells for $400 if you do not need those extra features.
> 
> Best Regards.


Thanks Nick, 
I've done my research, I'm just one of those guys that hates to buy something, then hear that "all things being equal" I missed a sale, group buy or some special promotion when I made my purchase.

I get the impression that the price for that cutter is controlled by the manufactuer and not by a competitive market, so I won't find a legit deal for less than $650.

Anyone know of a vendor in So. Cal where I can walk in and make a direct purchase, otherwise I will support one of the vendors that supports this forum.

Thanks!

P.S. once I get this thing I'll probably start asking alot more questions


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Sounds great! Let us know!


----------



## BigJim (Dec 26, 2010)

Nick Horvath said:


> That is what it is going for. Do you need an optic eye or the ability to attach a flatbed? That is the only difference between the Expert 24LX and the Expert 24. The Expert 24 sells for $400 if you do not need those extra features.
> 
> Best Regards.


About 1/2 the price that it is in the UK. £595 is around $960!!!

Be thankful you don't have to pay our prices! The LX would probably go on sale at £895 here as a guess.

I had a play with a standard Expert 24 last week and must say it is an exceptionally well made cutter. Quality of cut I would say as good as the GX-24.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I do not know of any place you can walk in and take off the shelf... Two places come to mind for this unit.. Home Page in central california and Stahls which has an shipping point in the Phoenix AZ area. both are active on the forum I am sure there are others as well


----------



## Bear214 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone for you input. Order has been placed, was told it would ship tommorrow!

Guess I should have bought some materials and accessories - I forgot, was in such a state of excitement to place the order!
Oh well maybe the vendor will throw in some sample materials and a weeder at no additional cost? (wink wink)


----------



## Bear214 (Sep 5, 2010)

I get home and I'm excited to see the big box on the porch. I walk up and this is what I see!
"What's wrong with this picture?"
.......
.......
Obviously the UPS delivery driver didn't/couldn't read the BIG words on the box. 

Well didn't get those samples in the box, so guess I'll have to wait for my order and other sample request to get here before I can play with it and see if the UPS person did any damage

Meanwhile, I'm going to try and get everything configured on my Windows 7, Corel Draw X5 system... any tips would be appreciated - Thx


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

Ken, mine came in the exact same way. The machine is very well packed and my Expert 24 works just fine. My hope is that in shipping, the box was laid flat and was just put upright on delivery. Anyway, it did not effect mine in the way it cut.

Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

By the way, 

1. Set your Outline to .001 for the GCC cutter. 

2. I also convert everything (especially text) to curves and it seems to work well. 

3. If you are doing heat press vinyl for shirts - mirror the design.

4. Weld your script text.

5. Your design will feed from right to left as you see in in Corel, not up and down as you see it on the screen.

6. I always do a test cut when I change vinyl colors. A vlcd setting of 80 will cut my green vinyl fine right on the surface, but that setting goes right through my black vinyl and the backing.

I know this is basic stuff, but in the rush and excitment of getting out my first project, its stuff I overlooked.


----------



## keetch (Mar 12, 2010)

I did up a small tutorial on using the contour cut feature for a friend


----------



## iaps (Mar 22, 2011)

Bear214 said:


> P.S. once I get this thing I'll probably start asking alot more questions


Looking for a deal AND you're looking to bug the crap out of someone. 

Sorry I couldn't help but laugh.


----------



## Urban Stylez (Jul 29, 2008)

asking for help, and wanting to be well informed about new equipment is not bugging people.
Smart people ask question, and lots of them.


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

Is this supposed to be the best inexpensive vinyl cutter/plotter?

And what is the optic eye for on the LX? I'm only looking to send files from my Corel Draw program.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

jasonsmith said:


> Is this supposed to be the best inexpensive vinyl cutter/plotter?
> 
> And what is the optic eye for on the LX? I'm only looking to send files from my Corel Draw program.


An optic eye will read crop marks on transfer paper and allow you to cut the image out.


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

Nick Horvath said:


> An optic eye will read crop marks on transfer paper and allow you to cut the image out.


Ok, thanks. I probably wouldn't need that.

Is the GCC Expert 24 the best cutter in it's price range? Can it do fine detail?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

How fine? Ours works well with detail down to 1/16" wide, but at that detail, we have to be careful weeding, especially where we have sharp corners. I am guessing that has something to do with the blade turning too sharp and skipping the cut just a bit. If I weed those areas pulling against the corner at a low angle, the corner tears away without lifting too much. If you can keep your detail to 1/8" or more, cutting and weeding are easy. 

My $0.02.

Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

One other thing, we have never been sorry we did not get the LX - we dont do things that require an optic eye. The standard Expert 24 works great for us and we are making money with it. I would love to get a Roland one day, but for what we do with it (t-shirts and simple signs) we just dont need anything else... except a second one when we get too busy.

Mike


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

lisa[USER=21705 said:


> @sewon[/USER]lisa;929149]How fine? Ours works well with detail down to 1/16" wide, but at that detail, we have to be careful weeding, especially where we have sharp corners. I am guessing that has something to do with the blade turning too sharp and skipping the cut just a bit. If I weed those areas pulling against the corner at a low angle, the corner tears away without lifting too much. If you can keep your detail to 1/8" or more, cutting and weeding are easy.
> 
> My $0.02.
> 
> Mike


I did pick up a Siser weed tool.

When you say 1/16" wide. Are you talking something like trying to cut a 1/16" wide square, circle, or text. Or something like that?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

Most of my issues are when I try to weed around a 1/16" line, oval, circle, etc. that I want to apply to the shirt. removing a 1/16" circle is easy, but weeding around a chain of 1/16" circles or a 1/16" dashed line is a pain.


----------



## neroves1 (Oct 2, 2011)

*whats up with my cutter software*

GCC cutter (expert 24 lx) coralDraw x5, installed a workforce 630. Now my great cut wont load properly. It will start to initialize and leave an icon on the bar but no work space???? I dont get it. I have a emachine im working with that has windows 7 64 bit. Memory issue?? It was fine yesterday and now all that i can cut is what has been left in the plot manager from saved Jobs. Does anybody have the quick answer and the long one also. lol
thanks
john


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

iaps said:


> Looking for a deal AND you're looking to bug the crap out of someone.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't help but laugh.


Asking questions is a great way of learning, and would not ever be bugging anyone on this forum. This forum is all about learning and teaching what we learn  Just something to keep in mind in the future when making comments such as these


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

charles95405 said:


> I do not know of any place you can walk in and take off the shelf... Two places come to mind for this unit..


Third place: Buy the model being used as a demo at a trade show. A good discount since they don't have to pack it up and haul it back home, cash and carry along with a fair amount of sample vinyl.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: whats up with my cutter software*



neroves1 said:


> GCC cutter (expert 24 lx) coralDraw x5, installed a workforce 630. Now my great cut wont load properly. It will start to initialize and leave an icon on the bar but no work space???? I dont get it. I have a emachine im working with that has windows 7 64 bit. Memory issue?? It was fine yesterday and now all that i can cut is what has been left in the plot manager from saved Jobs. Does anybody have the quick answer and the long one also. lol
> thanks
> john


You'll have a lot better chance of getting an answer if you start a new thread specific to your problem.


----------



## neroves1 (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: whats up with my cutter software*

Thank you, now that i know what a "thread is". 
Cheers


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: whats up with my cutter software*



neroves1 said:


> GCC cutter (expert 24 lx) coralDraw x5, installed a workforce 630. Now my great cut wont load properly. It will start to initialize and leave an icon on the bar but no work space???? I dont get it. I have a emachine im working with that has windows 7 64 bit. Memory issue?? It was fine yesterday and now all that i can cut is what has been left in the plot manager from saved Jobs. Does anybody have the quick answer and the long one also. lol
> thanks
> john


I would try uninstalling the workforce first since it sounds like the problem began after installing it or try a system restore.


----------



## neroves1 (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: whats up with my cutter software*



Nick Horvath said:


> I would try uninstalling the workforce first since it sounds like the problem began after installing it or try a system restore.


Hey Nick: System restore worked, thank you. Now what to do with workforce? Also, do you know how to use corelD with out using GCC?


----------



## TshirtsRus1 (Jan 16, 2013)

Please who is Roger? And where do we order the GCC?
Thank you


----------

